# Awesome last Snapper day!!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, we rolled out of bed at 5am and loaded the boat up and headed out. The North wind felt good, so we headed over to the Mass-O and got some Ly's and big threadfins and then went out about 8 miles in 100ft of water. I finished up the last snapper day with a bang, my biggest snapper yet 15lbs. Then my better half was catching Mingos and then IT happened, BAMB drag on her reel went off, I looked out the corner of my eye and saw a Bull Dolphin jump out of the water and it was on. She was grinning ear to ear as she fought it for a while and got it to the boat and gaffed it and in the boat it went. She was on cloud nine, grinning all the way home. 


What a nice day on the water!!!!!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's how you do it! Nothing quite like catching a mahi.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice!
Way to drop the hammer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, Im tired.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

That is an awesome last day. Great mahi


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Glad for ya'll. Trigger n AJ time now!&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!

You know, if you poked one of your eyes out you could be Chase's brother.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Nice!
> 
> You know, if you poked one of your eyes out you could be Chase's brother.


Or sister. Hahaha!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! I just got back in country so it's all over for us. Time to look forward to the other great fish in our amazing playground.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Nice!
> 
> You know, if you poked one of your eyes out you could be Chase's brother.





His beard is to short. 






2RC's II said:


> Cool. Glad for ya'll. Trigger n AJ time now!��



:thumbsup:


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice! Y’all killed it. Good job man


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice way to end the season....hahahaha I just pulled the trigger on my next hole in the water on the last day of snapper!!! Better late then never I reckon!!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome closing day! That's a nice mahi. Fish tacos!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jason said:


> Nice way to end the season....hahahaha I just pulled the trigger on my next hole in the water on the last day of snapper!!! Better late then never I reckon!!!





Congratulations dude, post a load of pics when you get it. Fine boat!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Dude ! Some dadgum good'uns !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Russ, not as big as yours but I am getting there.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeewww nice mahi!


----------

